# Would this bother you?



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

To have neighbors on both sides of your property have piles of junk in their yards.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2020)

Looks like a health hazard  ... who knows what's living under there!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 20, 2020)

I DO have a neighbor like that!  I'm waiting until the pandemic is over and I'll go talk to them.  I could go to the city and complain and they would have to clean it up or pay a fine but I don't want to do that.  If you have a problem with your neighbor, you should have the guts to knock on their door and address it.


----------



## win231 (Apr 20, 2020)

That's not piles of junk; it's a nature preserve.  That's where mommy rats give birth & nurse their young.

BTW, rats have the most nutrient-rich milk of any animal.  So, they will never be extinct.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2020)

If that is the fence line , then yes. In my opinion, I think there’s an unwritten law about neighbours. You try your hardest to be as considerate as possible, mind your own business and keep your property well maintained. Letting your property get neglected not only brings your property value down but can affect your neighbours property value . 

Maintaining a clean and attractive landscape not only helps keep a healthy relationship with your neighbours but also helps keep rodent population down


----------



## win231 (Apr 20, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I DO have a neighbor like that!  I'm waiting until the pandemic is over and I'll go talk to them.  I could go to the city and complain and they would have to clean it up or pay a fine but I don't want to do that.  If you have a problem with your neighbor, you should have the guts to knock on their door and address it.


I don't think it's a matter of "guts."  I would think ahead before talking to such neighbors.  They already know about the mess, since they're the ones who made it & if they cared, they wouldn't have made it, so talking to them wouldn't be productive.  It would be like telling someone who is 200 lbs. overweight that they are too fat.
And they're likely to tell you to "Get lost," or "MYOB," or start harassing you.  Unless you're planning to move soon, you might open a big can of worms & you may regret it.
An anonymous call to the city would be wiser.


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

Keesha said:


> If that is the fence line , then yes.


The chicken wire fence is mine and his junk is right up against it. I did talk to that guy and he said the only way the junk would be gone is if I paid for the removal. He is a notorius tightward - my cousin worked for him and he was always screwing with paying his employees. Most of it doesn't bother me except for the tires - I think that is illegal because of mosquitoes (West Nile virus carriers). The other yard is scrap leftovers from building a garage, but it's been there 6 months. If a wind storm came up, I am concerned that it could blow that lumber all over. Here's the tire pile from a different angle:


----------



## Gaer (Apr 20, 2020)

When I lived in Alaska, no one paid any attention to anything beyond their own fence line.  That's the way it was! You would see an impecably landscaped yard with a mansion right next to an old beat up fisherman's trailer falling apart . (junk all over).   No one ever complained!
But, after reading win231's post, maybe that's the best way to go.  It seems kind of"sneaky" and "underhanded" to complain to the city but it IS a breeding ground for varmits, and like Debodun, their trash blows up ugainst my fence and looks terrible! I have a classy little art gallery and this sends the wrong message!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2020)

Oh Deb! 
Awkward. So he’s too cheap to take it to the garbage dump or too lazy. If I was that concerned then I’d do what win suggested. I’d feel like a rat but I think that’s the safest most logical thing to do.
Scratch the offer to help.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> I don't think it's a matter of "guts."  I would think ahead before talking to such neighbors.  They already know about the mess, since they're the ones who made it & if they cared, they wouldn't have made it, so talking to them wouldn't be productive.  It would be like telling someone who is 200 lbs. overweight that they are too fat.
> And they're likely to tell you to "Get lost," or "MYOB," or start harassing you.  Unless you're planning to move soon, you might open a big can of worms & you may regret it.
> An anonymous call to the city would be wiser.


Completely agree. Confronting neighbours is never a good idea.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2020)

The town may have an ordinance against blight, exposed trash, etc. I agree with the tires and anything that holds stagnate water as breeding grounds for mosquito larvae. Mosquitoes are dangerous.

Rats and mice can be infested with deadly fleas. 

I would ask the town about it and not get in his face again.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

~wonders if Deb lives in KS~

that's what most people's yards look like here.


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

I could use the wire fencuing he has rolled up, but if I took it, he'd probably have song and dance about that , too. Even taking unwanted junk out of someone else's yard is larceny.


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> ~wonders if Deb lives in KS~
> 
> that's what most people's yards look like here.


Nope, upstate NY. Don't they have trash ordinances in Kansas?


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

I sent a PM to the mayor. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 20, 2020)

Years ago, when we lived in the city, we had a family of "trashers" move in a few doors away.  Within a year, their once manicured yard began to look like a recycle pit.  Luckily, our town had some good ordinances, and a phone call from 3 or 4 of us had the city inspectors out their fairly quickly.  They were given 30 days to clean it up, or the city would do it for them...at a substantial cost.  They finally cleaned it up, then a few months later, the house was repossessed for lack of payments, and they probably moved back to a Slum....where they belonged....good riddance.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 20, 2020)

My neighbor put in two huge outbuildings to store his junk. Now I have no view. Haha.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> Nope, upstate NY. Don't they have trash ordinances in Kansas?



yes but this is kansas and well kansans are kinda hickish. not to mention cheap. so the odds of them taking that stuff to the dump without a court order is highly unlikely.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> To have neighbors on both sides of your property have piles of junk in their yards.
> 
> View attachment 100289View attachment 100290


Why not lean over the fence and go "HEY, YOU! Clean up your yard!"? 

I agree with what most others said, though- I'd be more concerned about health/safety than the appearance, as anything could be making its home underneath all that stuff.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Why not lean over the fence and go "HEY, YOU! Clean up your yard!"?
> 
> I agree with what most others said, though- I'd be more concerned about health/safety than the appearance, as anything could be making its home underneath all that stuff.



where i live that can get you shot or they would just give you the finger.


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

I am an elderly single female and he knows that. Good way to get a brick through a window or tires slashed. I picked up a twig on the sidewalk once as I pased his house and opened his trash can and put it inside. Someone must have seem me and told him. I got my ears pinned back. He said he'd let it go that time, but never do that again.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

he may have thought you were just being nosy. around here i have to watch my trash. we have homeless and other types that like going through people's garbage. i don't like that.


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

Sometimes people go through trash looking for people's credit card or bank statements and other personal info.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> he may have thought you were just being nosy. around here i have to watch my trash. we have homeless and other types that like going through people's garbage. i don't like that.



That happens here, too-  "dumpster divers" mostly looking for cans and bottles to recycle.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 20, 2020)

I wouldn't like it but IMO a man's home is his castle and how he keeps his property should be his business.

A sure way to start a neighborhood feud is by contacting village officials.  

Next winter the calls may be from concerned neighbors about the condition of your sidewalk.

I say live and let live.

Good luck!


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 20, 2020)

Recalling NY's zoning laws-  people can have piles of junk on their property, but heaven forbid if somebody builds a treehouse for their children in the back yard!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 20, 2020)

Deb,I would go absolutely crazy if I had to look at that mess. I feel for you. I have no answers.  I'm having a similar problem. The first owners put up a row of pine trees along our driveway. They sold the property to a church who now rent it out.
Over the years many of the pines have died and are full of poison ivy. The hubby contacted the church several times  and was told it would be discussed at the next church meeting. 
They do nothing. The pines aren't directly on our property but whenever there is a storm we are afraid they will come down on our garage or car. 
I hope you can get something done about your problem. It is depressing to look at.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I wouldn't like it but IMO a man's home is his castle and how he keeps his property should be his business.
> 
> A sure way to start a neighborhood feud is by contacting village officials.
> 
> ...



usually unless it's something that's doing me direct harm or interfering with my sleep at night, i usually try to ignore it.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> usually unless it's something that's doing me direct harm or interfering with my sleep at night, i usually try to ignore it.


It’s not something I could do. I wouldn’t feel right but luckily we have great neighbours. They even shovel our driveway in the wintertime. My husband was so impressed , told all his buddies at work. 
They responded back with ‘That’s cause you’re the OLD guy next door.’


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I wouldn't like it but IMO a man's home is his castle and how he keeps his property should be his business.
> 
> A sure way to start a neighborhood feud is by contacting village officials.
> 
> ...


You have a good point there, Aunt Bea!


----------



## Knight (Apr 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am an elderly single female and he knows that. Good way to get a brick through a window or tires slashed. I picked up a twig on the sidewalk once as I pased his house and opened his trash can and put it inside. Someone must have seem me and told him. I got my ears pinned back. He said he'd let it go that time, but never do that again.


Told him about a twig & you fear what would happen if you filed a complaint? If you aren't planning on moving So the concern for property value isn't there why do you care what a slob next door does. Seems to me property value depreciation is the main concern for most responding. 

No HOA means freedom to live and accumulate trash, otherwise what is an eyesore for one is  just not needed junk that may be needed in the future for another.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2020)

I wouldn't like it, but if it wasn't a violation of city code and the officials weren't already giving the neighbors a warning, then I would just ignore it.  It's not doing harm to a person or animal,  just an eyesore. I don't think picking up anything off of someone's sidewalk and putting it in their personal trash is okay either.  I'd be annoyed if anyone was putting anything in my trash without my permission.  Everywhere I've lived, maintenance of the sidewalk in front of anyone's house is the owners responsibility, not the neighbors.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 20, 2020)

Yup, my neighbors back yards both look like that, it is very common here whether in a wealthy area or less wealthy.  Water here is very expensive so people usually only put yards in the front.  Plus people keep everything in case they need it.  One neighbor divides his yard into section with pallets.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 20, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I wouldn't like it, but if it wasn't a violation of city code and the officials weren't already giving the neighbors a warning, then I would just ignore it.  It's not doing harm to a person or animal,  just an eyesore. I don't think picking up anything off of someone's sidewalk and putting it in their personal trash is okay either.  I'd be annoyed if anyone was putting anything in my trash without my permission.  Everywhere I've lived, maintenance of the sidewalk in front of anyone's house is the owners responsibility, not the neighbors.


In some places it’s against the law to put anything in some else’s garbage can.  You have to ask permission first.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

we used to have a dude that lived down the alley from our apt complex and he didn't wanna spend the money to take his lumber to the dump. so he would sneak down the alley at night and fill our dumpster. then we had no place to put our garbage. little did he know our landlord was the city mayor. hehe! so i caught him one day and stepped out and flat out told him he couldn't put that there. he whined a bit and went on his way. i found out where he lived and reported it to my landlord. she sent him a mayoral notice. ~grins~


----------



## jujube (Apr 20, 2020)

Put up a 6' high board fence and then you won't have to see it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 20, 2020)

jujube said:


> Put up a 6' high board fence and then you won't have to see it.


Fences are expensive and you have to pay a fee to the county to put one up where I live.  If you can’t do it yourself they are super expensive.  If would be cheaper to buy a hedge or plants to hide the mess.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2020)

Oh my word, we bought our first home in a neighbourhood very similar to that. Very disheartening.

We lived in that neighbourhood for a year and a bit after the birth of our first child, then moved to a nicer part of town.

Both dear husband and I were never so happy.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 20, 2020)

Yes, it would bother me.   Thankfully we have a HOA that keeps whips people into shape.      (Say what you want about HOA's, but sometimes they are a very good thing.)


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

what's an hoa?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> what's an hoa?


Home owners association


----------



## win231 (Apr 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> yes but this is kansas and well kansans are kinda hickish. not to mention cheap. so the odds of them taking that stuff to the dump without a court order is highly unlikely.


I love to learn new words.  "Hickish" LOL!


----------



## win231 (Apr 20, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I wouldn't like it but IMO a man's home is his castle and how he keeps his property should be his business.
> 
> A sure way to start a neighborhood feud is by contacting village officials.
> 
> ...


I agree.....provided it didn't affect my safety & well being.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 20, 2020)

Most NYS counties have a code enforcement department as well as a health department...make a call and explain that you're a senior afraid of retribution.


----------



## win231 (Apr 20, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Most NYS counties have a code enforcement department as well as a health department...make a call and explain that you're a senior afraid of retribution.


It would be wise to make the call anonymously.  Code Enforcement Dept. can do nothing about retribution.  Even police can't have someone guarding anyone; they'll take a report after it happens.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> what's an hoa?


Home Owners Association


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> To have neighbors on both sides of your property have piles of junk in their yards.
> 
> View attachment 100289View attachment 100290


I agree with win.  I first thought rats! then snakes! Either one is bad news.


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

debodun said:


> I sent a PM to the mayor. Waiting to hear back.



Mayor's reply to my inquiry about accumulating trash on one's property:

_Thank you for contacting me regarding your concern about the trash problem on your neighbor's property. Unfortunately there is no ordinance at present to control this activity on private property. It would only be a violation if it were someone that placed it on public property or private property of which he was not the owner. Sorry for your distress. I suggest that if, in the future you deem it becomes a health hazard as you suggested in your comment about mosquitoes, you can contact the State Health Department to investigate._

Sounds like a political rhetoric brush-off letter.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2020)

_contact the State Health Department to investigate._


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

If he accumulates enough tires, he can do something useful with them:


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

jujube said:


> Put up a 6' high board fence and then you won't have to see it.


I am less concerned about looking at it than its being a health hazard. As others have mentioned, junk piles attract vermin and discarded tires are notorious mosquito breeding venues.

And to think this guy had the cashews to ask me a few years ago if I'd mind if his employees used my driveway to park! He runs a shipping business and the junk pile is in back of his warehouse that abuts my property line. I refused to comply with his request and ever since he's been snippy to me.

This is an aerial view. His warehouse is the building with the red roof. The junk pile is approx. where the red circle is. My house is circled in yellow.


----------

